# Should State Gamea Areas have antler restrictions?



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Why would it be impossible to enforce on state land? Other states that have done it are not having this problem.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

All we hear is how under staffed the dnr is . why would you think that they could inforce that law any better than they can not fishing out of fish ladders or not snagging? I'm not bashing the conservation officers they are doing the best with what they have. But they are spred pretty thin. Istill dont think that it should be a law even if they had the officers to inforce it. I think that it should be up to the person that is hunting or the land owner to decide what deer to shoot.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Game laws simply keep honest people honest, it's called self-enforcement.

Poachers will always be poachers regardless.



> I think that it should be up to the person that is hunting or the land owner to decide what deer to shoot.


Then why are we paying MDNR game managers and biologists? 

Probably because


> State government has a legal mandate and moral responsibility to act, even if contrary to public will, where the integrity of the resource is threatened. Thus, the real challenge of the future of deer management will be to carefully sort out the social from biological, to respond to the will of the public for the former, and to take leadership, even if unpopular, for the latter.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fixed Blade and Others,
I have edited a post above where the pharse "deer pimp" was used. That type of insult will not be tolerated by me as a moderator of this forum.

Concerning another post in the thread: A comment to an individual in these forums should be made as a PM or email to that person rather than a post in here.

As deer season draws near we need to keep in mind that this forum has a history of becoming hot and heavy in the rhetoric. Contributors to this forum who refused to cooperate in toning down the verbage have been banned from the site. This includes men on BOTH sides of the issue. As a moderator I will be even handed, but will brook neither personal attacks on members, nor those who toss gasoline on a brewing fire, just to stir the pot.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

All I can say is that everybody is intitled to there own opinion, yours might be right but onthe other hand I might be right. If it ever comes to the test wiser minds than yours and mine will decide.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

> its only a guise for trophy hunting.


Amen ! I still wish someone would explain how the deer heard survived as long as it has with out the QDM movement around to tell the boys in lansing how to manage the heard.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

> I still wish someone would explain how the deer heard survived as long as it has with out the QDM movement around to tell the boys in lansing how to manage the heard.


As soon as someone explains how the DNR wiped out the deer herd in Calhoun Co.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

> As soon as someone explains how the DNR wiped out the deer herd in Calhoun Co.


 Where did I say it did. Hate to tell ya Swamp but your additude will due more harm than good for your cause. If you can not give the answer than don't say anything because off the wall remarks like that will not do anything to convince me or others that QDM is anything other than trophy horn management.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

> Stayed out of the woods from end of gun season till opener of the ML season. Enough snow on the ground to see fresh tracks.There were not any,notta,zip,nuttin.


~Huntingfool43



> Well you can quote all the ststics you want. Huntinfool43 and myself have hunted the same area in calhoun, eaton counties. for going on 15-20 years,And I'm hear to tell you and anybody else that the deer numbers are down, way down. Last year was the best year I have seen in a while,I saw a total of 8 deer all does. It used to sound like a war zone around there, Not anymore, your lucky to hear 20 shots a season


~reddog719

Not only you but your hunting partner as well. 

It's getting pretty bad when some are quick to jump to the DNR's defense when it concerns QDM but bash them at every opportunity about every other aspect of their management philosophy. Scream for change and then start screaming when change is mentioned.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

> As soon as someone explains how the DNR wiped out the deer herd in Calhoun Co.


I bet it was because of the the DNR's introduction of the coyote in Calhoun Co.

That explains it.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Swamp Ghost 


Didn't see where I blamed the DNR for anything in my post, if it is mine and the second post is not mine but you seem to think you can quoat any one and blame it on me Like i said you due more harm to your cause than good.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Once again the tit for tat commentary has caused a thread to be closed.


----------

